

Informal Python GUI toolkits overview - ii
http://mail.python.org/pipermail/python-list/2008-October/511375.html

======
ii
For those who don't know: Pyjamas is a working Python port of Google Web
Toolkit.

To my eyes it looks like a hidden gem of open-source world, the post is from a
guy who wrote Adobe AIR-alike overnight.

Of course it's not polished, ready for everybody, but for those who know
Python and like to hack it could be a base for the next killer app.

------
orib
as for the guy's problem with the lack of HTML() in pygtk, there's
pywebkitgtk: <http://code.google.com/p/pywebkitgtk/>

